# Cable Bind Off



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

How do I do a Cable Bind Off to match my Cable Cast On?

I could not find anything in You-Tube.

The blanket is done, but I am not happy with a regular cast off. Help?


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Patterns often say to "bind off in pattern." Would that work for your cabled project? You bind off the knit stitches knitwise and the purl stitches purlwise to preserve the pattern to the edge.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

yover8 said:


> How do I do a Cable Bind Off to match my Cable Cast On?
> 
> I could not find anything in You-Tube.
> 
> The blanket is done, but I am not happy with a regular cast off. Help?


This is the cable cast off that Elizabeth Zimmerman "unvented" i think its what you are after. As it looks the same as long tail cast on?


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I added a picture. EZ looks close, but I shudder at doing that over 164 stitches!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

I suppose its no worse than normal cast off! I hate doing it too. try doing around 10 and see how you get on, I suppose once you start it will get easier and faster! lol good luck!
Ill have a quick look in my cast on bind off book to see if there is anything else.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

There is an interlock bind off by a jeny staiman but it looks like its a sewn off type very similar to EZ's 
Look on Youtube for jenys suprisingly stretchy cast on and bind off's a lot of her ideas are on there.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

you are welcome. happy casting off !! lol


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

yover8 said:


> I added a picture. EZ looks close, but I shudder at doing that over 164 stitches!


I made my first potato chip scarf out of expensive mohair - and wanted to make it longer. What I did, however, was to increase an extra time - making the bind off almost 8,000 stitches.

My friend knows that she has a one-of-a-kind! LOL


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> yover8 said:
> 
> 
> > I added a picture. EZ looks close, but I shudder at doing that over 164 stitches!
> ...


A one-of-a-kind friend too! 8000 stitches - how long were your needles? That's amazing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been doing the 'knit 2 together, place single stitch back on left hand needle the knit 2 together again and put single stitch back.... continue to the end.. its a bit fussy but if you try it you might like the results.. it goes pretty quick once you get going..


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

yover8 said:


> How do I do a Cable Bind Off to match my Cable Cast On?
> 
> I could not find anything in You-Tube.
> 
> The blanket is done, but I am not happy with a regular cast off. Help?


Hi there, i have been surfing and found this video for a bind off that you might like to look at






i haven't tried it but it looks intresting except that i knit the English way and so the demonstrators way looks awkward to me.
anyway have a look and see what you think.
regards, John


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxKX7oPP298

This is for you, John, I knit the English way too. You can check by using elastic bind off/cast off on you tube, there are several more.


----------

